

Use .forEach - karlcoelho1
http://programming.karlcoelho.com/2014/04/12/use-foreach.html

======
declandewet
The reasons we don't are pretty good ones. The first, and most important
reason, is that native implementations of methods like `.forEach` are
extremely slower than their native-for-loop equivalents. For casual side
projects, this does not really matter, and some might argue that in newer
browsers the efficiency loss is minimal. But when you're developing a
particularly JavaScript heavy client-side application, predominantly use
.forEach, and your users will notice. The second reason is browser
compatibility. `.forEach` is not supported in Internet Explorer 7 or 8. That
is an extremely large chunk of potential users.

All that being said, there are definitely ways to gain the same functionality
using a utility library like Underscore (or the much-faster-than-underscore
Lodash). Instead of `array.forEach` it's simply `_.forEach(array,
function(item) { });` -
[http://lodash.com/docs#forEach](http://lodash.com/docs#forEach)

------
workhere-io
This one is even more concise and avoids the scoping issues that forEach have:

for (var i in cars) { console.log(cars[i]) }

Also, if you're using JS on the frontend, forEach isn't supported by all
browsers: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/156696/which-web-
browsers...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/156696/which-web-browsers-
natively-support-array-foreach)

